# Almond wood?



## hubb (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anyone used it, and do you like it? Just found out its safe to smoke with and found a small bag at the store.


----------



## flash (Feb 3, 2012)

Never used it personally, but found this.

Almond
A nutty and sweet smoke flavor, light ash.
Good with all meats.


----------



## hubb (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I found that on Google, just checking to see if anyone here has used it to get real feed back on it.


----------



## shortend (Feb 3, 2012)

Haven't tried Almond yet, but with a nutty sweet smoke, it's got to be good on pork or poultry. Most of the nut tree woods I have tried have been great. I would use the flavor of the nut as my guide. Since almonds have a pleasant sweet mild flavor, I would assume the wood smoke to have a similarly pleasant flavor.  Black Walnut is the only one that I recall being a bit strong and harsh. Stands to reason, because black walnut meat is stronger flavored than most nuts. I love black walnuts in brownies and fudge, but the wood for smoking - not so much. I wouldn't hesitate to use the almond. Sounds like it would be very good.  Personally, I enjoy a nice change in smoke flavor from time to time.

ShortEnd


----------



## matureguy (May 16, 2012)

I've used Almond Wood in the past, with good results the day of cooking.  I've had the smoke flavor turn a slightly "bitter" after a few days in the frig.  I don't understand what caused this , but was able to repeat the occurance.


----------



## 247 the lunatic (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey ya'll...I use Almond Wood and yes it does the JOB...No joke my baby back ribs are smoked to perfection when I use almond wood. I've been using almond wood for about a year and a half ya-digg...Not only does my baby backs come out tasty but just about anything I throw in the smoker with this wood is on hit...TRY IT


----------



## nadrog (Jan 26, 2014)

almond is the best ever for my money. Please tell me you know where to find almond pellets.


----------



## dadiosocrazy (Sep 1, 2015)

i just smoked some salmon at 155 with almond wood fron our old nut tree...it was very good


----------

